# Formal Gunsmith Education



## mt-in-mass (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know how and where to obtain formal gunsmith education. I am in the PRM...Peoples republic of... Massachusetts. I feel this sort training is too "hands on" for learning 100% out of a book. So no distance type education makes sense.... at least thats my current thought... Change my mind if you have a stong opinion that it is a good way to proceed. 

I am fairly mechanically inclined, but feel weapons tolerance levels and technology are to sophisticated for the tear it apart and figure it out yourself method.... "big hammer" techniques ... you know... cut it long and pound it into place 

My purpose is to understand my weapons (I really like the wheel guns, but am getting very used to a certain 4516 of mine!!! ). Not sure where this will lead, but getting educated is the first step to anything, and it seems like a fun diversion.

tnx for any of your thoughts on the subject


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I know S&W has a school in Springfield, Mass but how you get into it I don't know. You might contact them and see how all of it works. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Google is your friend!

http://www.technician-schools.com/Gunsmith_School_Directory.php

Here you go there is one in Boston!


----------

